
There’s no such thing as a flying car - elmar
https://qz.com/965783/theres-no-such-thing-as-a-flying-car/
======
informatimago
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLVRXIR3oj8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLVRXIR3oj8)

